# Arden Astra VXR Prep for Hull Motor Show



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Friend in Dewsbury wanted his car looking ***** and span for the Show! Owed him a favour as he had donated a few parts to my car!! Here I was repaying the favour!!

First picture of the day see's the time I left my house! Nice and early, Stoke-Leeds



And some stunning views also!!



Anyway on with the detail, not too many again of pre-wash as we have lot of pictures to get on with later!!

How the car stood before:


IMG_0450 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0451 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0452 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0453 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Snowfoamed with No Touch


IMG_0455 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0456 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

APC and various brushes to get into tighter areas


IMG_0457 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Washed with the two bucket method with G3 body conditioner


IMG_0458 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

How the car stood after just a wash


IMG_0460 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0461 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0462 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Plenty of protection still visible


IMG_0463 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Quite abit of tar showing on the rear!


IMG_0464 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0465 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

So first up was to remove any iron fallout from the car using Autosmart Fallout remover!


IMG_0467 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Still showing protection after Fallout remover


IMG_0469 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Onto the tar removal stages


IMG_0471 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0472 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Claying complete and picking up very little contaminents


IMG_0473 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Pre wash stages ciomplete and dry! Car was stood looking like so


IMG_0474 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0475 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Car was moved inside ready, jacked up on axle stands and ready for the correction part of the work


IMG_0478 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0479 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0480 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Right onto the paintwork. The halos are showing some defects here!


IMG_0481 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0482 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Now I have to say I was really impressed by this combo, as you will see leaves uber sharp finishes and great cutting at the same time! Finishes down so nicely!


IMG_0485 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

SunGun showing more defects


IMG_0489 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

50/50


IMG_0491 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0492 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0493 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0494 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

So impressive, flake pop is tremendous!


IMG_0495 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0496 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0497 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0498 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0499 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0502 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0503 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0504 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0506 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0507 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Moved onto the bonnet! Some deeper defects here but Scholl S17+ made light work of it


IMG_0511 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0512 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0515 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0516 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0517 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0518 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0520 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0521 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Right moving onto the wheels! Cleaned with Espuma Revolution, APC and Super Degreaser to clean the tyres up!


IMG_0522 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Arches Looking very mucky indeed!


IMG_0523 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Looking better


IMG_0524 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Arches protected with 303


IMG_0525 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0526 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0529 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Dressing the tyres


IMG_0531 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Difference between dressed and not


IMG_0532 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0533 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0534 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0535 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0536 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Metal Polish for the exhaust


IMG_0537 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0538 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0539 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0540 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Mini Webster making a mess!!


IMG_0544 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Cleaned before the Vac was sent in!


IMG_0546 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Unfortunately forgot to take a picture of the finished article inside which annoyed me slightly!!

LSP ftw Bouncers Capture the Rapture was applied and buffed each panel after 2 mins of cure time!


IMG_0550 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Finale for a final wipedown


IMG_0551 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Right here is the finished article! Very pleased with the crisp look of the paint! Really Hard, but enjoyable day! Glad his car looked like so for Hull Motor Show!


IMG_0552 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0553 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0554 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0555 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0556 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0558 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0559 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0560 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0562 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0563 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0564 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0565 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0566 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

One for Rabbid!


IMG_0567 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

So at 7:15PM we wrapped up and went to play football with Weboo, Dale @ co!

Epic day! Really had a good detail!

Cheers Webbo see you soon pal!!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Glws.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Looking Good :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Glws.


:spam:

Cheers duder


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

AGRE said:


> Looking Good :thumb:


Thanks Pal!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Did you ipa after polishing?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Rascal_69 said:


> Did you ipa after polishing?


Nope, it was all carried out during one day so was pushed for time! He wanted it looking good for the day after so if scholl filled, so be it!

However time will tell when he washes it i suppose!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

B17BLG said:


> Nope, it was all carried out during one day so was pushed for time! He wanted it looking good for the day after so if scholl filled, so be it!
> 
> However time will tell when he washes it i suppose!


Reason I asked. :lol:

Looks great. Good work.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Cheers mate!


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

mans day for sure  wonderful set up you have, great work too


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

meraredgti said:


> mans day for sure  wonderful set up you have, great work too


Cheers 

It's his house tbh :lol:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

As i have already told you mate, brilliant work!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks Jonny


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

excellent work mate


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice work as usual from you!

only I don't like the visual tuning on the car


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Top work, nice car :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)

Ford Vents on a VauxSauage?! Sacrilege! Good job it looks good! haha


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Yarde said:


> Ford Vents on a VauxSauage?! Sacrilege! Good job it looks good! haha


Wouldnt believe how popular the rs vents are on vxr's at the min!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Yarde said:


> Ford Vents on a VauxSauage?! Sacrilege! Good job it looks good! haha


Iv seen a few fords with astra GTE vents on!

Swings in roundabouts

Thanks


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Cracking job bud :buffer: I'm liking scholl s17 very much too , what colour hex pad was that , orange?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

bigslippy said:


> Cracking job bud :buffer: I'm liking scholl s17 very much too , what colour hex pad was that , orange?


Orange, then refined with green!

Cheers Pal:thumb:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Solid stuff. Car looks liquid blue - like a swimming pool. How did it fare at the show?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

ok from what i gather! I didnt attend but looked good on the pictures


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Cool.


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice work dude, great attention to detail!!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice work fella


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

GreenyR said:


> Very nice work dude, great attention to detail!!





jamesgti said:


> Nice work fella


Thank you chaps


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

halam said:


> Looks great


cheers pal


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Gay

.


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

great job there. Saw the car at hull and meet up with webbo :thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

what power is it running


----------



## Autogeek (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

cleancar said:


> what power is it running


303BHP just off a Stage 2 map!

Previous owner saw the same results on a different map too but still at stage 2, so must be a strong engine!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Autogeek said:


> Looks good!


Thanks mate


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job on the clean up and like the flake pop pic


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks mate


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

And the CTR is still holding up well i believe after 2 months and not been cleaned since!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> And the CTR is still holding up well i believe after 2 months and not been cleaned since!


Indeed it is! Showing signs of durability dont you know:thumb:


----------



## DanN92 (Nov 16, 2010)

Great work! You must have been pushed for time to get this done within the day...would take me two full days to get those results...maybe i'm just too picky :buffer:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

It was quite well looked after previously so machining/refineing didn't take as long as normal! Plus it was a very very long day :lol:


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice work, love the colour


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Andrew Goacher said:


> Nice work, love the colour


Thanks


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

This car is now for SALE


----------



## Bluimp (Jun 7, 2010)

webbos car? nice


----------



## Steve_Dub (Oct 1, 2012)

Top job :thumb: surprised you had time to take pics with so much work in one day lol


----------



## LiamS77 (Jun 7, 2013)

Top job. Always liked the arden blue colour.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Bluimp said:


> webbos car? nice


Yep, trying swap for something smaller


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Steve_Dub said:


> Top job :thumb: surprised you had time to take pics with so much work in one day lol





LiamS77 said:


> Top job. Always liked the arden blue colour.


Tar Lads


----------



## Webbo_VXR (Oct 24, 2012)

Finally remembered my password Ben  

Not sure whether to keep the car or not


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

100% keep it!

She's a looker


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Webbo_VXR said:


> Finally remembered my password Ben
> 
> Not sure whether to keep the car or not


Keep it mate as not getting much interest for some reason 

And Ben lives! not seen you activly posting on here for a while


----------



## Webbo_VXR (Oct 24, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> Keep it mate as not getting much interest for some reason
> 
> And Ben lives! not seen you activly posting on here for a while


I have had loads of interest mate just not interested in selling cheaply.

If I was desperate to sell It would have gone.

Jonny you buy it then you can have twins in the drive


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Webbo_VXR said:


> I have had loads of interest mate just not interested in selling cheaply.
> 
> If I was desperate to sell It would have gone.
> 
> Jonny you buy it then you can have twins in the drive


buy it so ive got a set of TD's for winter and one for summer haha


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Vixxers are worth **** all ATM

Seeing them go for £5-6 k :/


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> Keep it mate as not getting much interest for some reason
> 
> And Ben lives! not seen you activly posting on here for a while


Just about mate! Snowed under at work with zero time to post!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Vixxers are worth **** all ATM
> 
> Seeing them go for £5-6 k :/


Yeah exactly, why you may aswell keep it Webbo!

Not that corsa's hold their value well 

Burgs ftw


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

b17blg said:


> yeah exactly, why you may aswell keep it webbo!
> 
> Not that corsa's hold their value well
> 
> burgs ftw




.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> .


You know dis


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> You know dis


Least my car hasn't got a blown p4

Unlike some corsas


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Least my car hasn't got a blown p4
> 
> Unlike some corsas


Yours hasn't even got a P4 has it


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Yours hasn't even got a P4 has it


Nope lmfao

That's why it can't blow


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Love this I'm glad the thread got revived so I could see it lol


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Nope lmfao
> 
> That's why it can't blow


Pahahaha

3 cylinder ftw


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Dawesy90 said:


> Love this I'm glad the thread got revived so I could see it lol


Your welcome


----------



## Webbo_VXR (Oct 24, 2012)

Dawesy90 said:


> Love this I'm glad the thread got revived so I could see it lol


You have no idea how long I have been trying to find my password for 

Will likely be getting done again later in the year so Ben will have to slave away again 

Cost me 400 quid for MOT and Service plus pads disks n bits n bobs so probably keeping it now


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Webbo_VXR said:


> You have no idea how long I have been trying to find my password for
> 
> Will likely be getting done again later in the year so Ben will have to slave away again
> 
> Cost me 400 quid for MOT and Service plus pads disks n bits n bobs so probably keeping it now


Only if we play footy again after!!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Only if we play footy again after!!


Can I play

I'm good in goal


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Can I play
> 
> I'm good in goal


Why do you fill it?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Why do you fill it?


Yah


----------



## Webbo_VXR (Oct 24, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Only if we play footy again after!!


Only if I can skin you again


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Webbo_VXR said:


> Only if I can skin you again


Literally?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Webbo_VXR said:


> Only if I can skin you again


You were out of breath just walking to the pitch....


----------



## Webbo_VXR (Oct 24, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> You were out of breath just walking to the pitch....


Could tell you had grafted all day you fell over the ball haha typical evertonian


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Webbo_VXR said:


> Could tell you had grafted all day you fell over the ball haha typical evertonian


Called a step over, you won't of seen much of them if any at the hellend road


----------



## Webbo_VXR (Oct 24, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Called a step over, you won't of seen much of them if any at the hellend road


When do you want to work your magic again Ben?

I'll cover the petrol and you can wash the car for nothing


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Webbo_VXR said:


> When do you want to work your magic again Ben?
> 
> I'll cover the petrol and you can wash the car for nothing


Whenever mate!

Sounds a good deal to me!

Normally takes about £180 in fuel mate


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Whenever mate!
> 
> Sounds a good deal to me!
> 
> Normally takes about £180 in fuel mate


Before tax?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Before tax?


Tax? No idea what it even means


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Tax? No idea what it even means


You should do when you pay £300 on a Vauxhall

#£90py


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

super job


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

ta mate


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Owner has finally decided he is respraying his car white as its absolutely **** slow being blue.....


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Owner has finally decided he is respraying his car white as its absolutely **** slow being blue.....


your a fool when its after 12


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> your a fool when its after 12


Your a fool for buying the wrong colour tbh iirc afaik


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

fantastic work! :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

ScottHmk4 said:


> fantastic work! :thumb:


Ta bud


----------



## Webbo_VXR (Oct 24, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Owner has finally decided he is respraying his car white as its absolutely **** slow being blue.....


Lets be honest thats a lie.

White is a taxi colour and slow  mine has powaaaaah


----------

